# Royal St Georges Tuesday 20th November 2018



## wookie (Feb 24, 2018)

If at first you don't succeed and all that....

There are 40 spaces initially (with an option for another 8 if need be) but Lincoln Quaker was already planning a trip with 11 others so we have lumped that in together leaving 27.

First option will be given to those who have been cancelled this time around but if thats not you then please still put your name down and we can get to them in order.

If you were down for this Tuesday and want to play it would be handy to know sooner rather than later please and I'll adjust your refund to reflect the deposit for this.

1. wookie
2. - 13. Lincoln Quaker


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2018)

If at first you don't succeed and all that....

There are 40 spaces initially (with an option for another 8 if need be) but Lincoln Quaker was already planning a trip with 11 others so we have lumped that in together leaving 27.

First option will be given to those who have been cancelled this time around but if thats not you then please still put your name down and we can get to them in order.

If you were down for this Tuesday and want to play it would be handy to know sooner rather than later please and I'll adjust your refund to reflect the deposit for this.

1. wookie
2. - 13. Lincoln Quaker
14. Chrisd


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2018)

Canâ€™t cut & paste on my phone, Iâ€™m in ðŸ‘


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2018)

If at first you don't succeed and all that....

There are 40 spaces initially (with an option for another 8 if need be) but Lincoln Quaker was already planning a trip with 11 others so we have lumped that in together leaving 27.

First option will be given to those who have been cancelled this time around but if thats not you then please still put your name down and we can get to them in order.

If you were down for this Tuesday and want to play it would be handy to know sooner rather than later please and I'll adjust your refund to reflect the deposit for this.

1. wookie
2. - 13. Lincoln Quaker
14. Chrisd
15. Fish


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2018)

If at first you don't succeed and all that....

There are 40 spaces initially (with an option for another 8 if need be) but Lincoln Quaker was already planning a trip with 11 others so we have lumped that in together leaving 27.

First option will be given to those who have been cancelled this time around but if thats not you then please still put your name down and we can get to them in order.

If you were down for this Tuesday and want to play it would be handy to know sooner rather than later please and I'll adjust your refund to reflect the deposit for this.

1. wookie
2. - 13. Lincoln Quaker
14. Chrisd
15. Fish
16. Liverpoolphil


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil;1814362]If at first you don't succeed and all that....

There are 40 spaces initially (with an option for another 8 if need be) but Lincoln Quaker was already planning a trip with 11 others so we have lumped that in together leaving 27.

First option will be given to those who have been cancelled this time around but if thats not you then please still put your name down and we can get to them in order.

If you were down for this Tuesday and want to play it would be handy to know sooner rather than later please and I'll adjust your refund to reflect the deposit for this.

1. wookie
2. - 13. Lincoln Quaker
14. Chrisd
15. Fish
16. Liverpoolphil
17. Papas1982


----------



## paddyc (Feb 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil;1814362]If at first you don't succeed and all that....

There are 40 spaces initially (with an option for another 8 if need be) but Lincoln Quaker was already planning a trip with 11 others so we have lumped that in together leaving 27.

First option will be given to those who have been cancelled this time around but if thats not you then please still put your name down and we can get to them in order.

If you were down for this Tuesday and want to play it would be handy to know sooner rather than later please and I'll adjust your refund to reflect the deposit for this.

1. wookie
2. - 13. Lincoln Quaker
14. Chrisd
15. Fish
16. Liverpoolphil
17. Papas1982
18. Paddy C


Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...uesday-20th-November-2018#aOKLQ3ZAO4toAjW3.99


----------



## paddyc (Feb 24, 2018)

Would be up for another game the day before or after with a night stopover, as 5 hour drive and 250 mile round trip in a day and golf a bit much.Would be great to play RCP again if we can get it for the same price with a lunch or dinner.Or just golf and sort out a meal out somewhere.

Simon would you consider keeping the money I have paid for RSG for November instead of a refund. Will only end up spending and then have to find it again!! Not a problem if you would rather refund.


----------



## User2021 (Feb 24, 2018)

paddyc said:



			Liverpoolphil;1814362]If at first you don't succeed and all that....

There are 40 spaces initially (with an option for another 8 if need be) but Lincoln Quaker was already planning a trip with 11 others so we have lumped that in together leaving 27.

First option will be given to those who have been cancelled this time around but if thats not you then please still put your name down and we can get to them in order.

If you were down for this Tuesday and want to play it would be handy to know sooner rather than later please and I'll adjust your refund to reflect the deposit for this.

1. wookie
2. - 13. Lincoln Quaker
14. Chrisd
15. Fish
16. Liverpoolphil
17. Papas1982
18. Paddy C
19. Jobr1850
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for re organising.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 24, 2018)

paddyc said:



			Liverpoolphil;1814362]If at first you don't succeed and 

1. wookie
2. - 13. Lincoln Quaker
14. Chrisd
15. Fish
16. Liverpoolphil
17. Papas1982
18. Paddy C
19 Jobr1850
20 Backwoodsman

Yippee - you don't get frost in November.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Badger (Feb 24, 2018)

1. wookie
2. - 13. Lincoln Quaker
14. Chrisd
15. Fish
16. Liverpoolphil
17. Papas1982
18. Paddy C
19 Jobr1850
20 Backwoodsman
21 Badger


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 24, 2018)

Sadly won't be joining you chaps as I should be in sunnier climes; if there's any spare I'll try and send it your way.   Have a great time, hopefully there'll be space for me next year.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Feb 25, 2018)

Badger said:



			1. wookie
2. - 13. Lincoln Quaker
14. Chrisd
15. Fish
16. Liverpoolphil
17. Papas1982
18. Paddy C
19 Jobr1850
20 Backwoodsman
21 Badger
		
Click to expand...

22 topoftheflop

I'm in this time round, gutted I couldn't make it this week, feel gutted for you all it got cancelled!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 25, 2018)

Stick me down for as a provisional please.

1. wookie
2. - 13. Lincoln Quaker
14. Chrisd
15. Fish
16. Liverpoolphil
17. Papas1982
18. Paddy C
19 Jobr1850
20 Backwoodsman
21 Badger
22 mashleyr7 (provo)


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 25, 2018)

1. wookie
2. - 13. Lincoln Quaker
14. Chrisd
15. Fish
16. Liverpoolphil
17. Papas1982
18. Paddy C
19 Jobr1850
20 Backwoodsman
21 Badger
22 mashleyr7 (provo)
23.Anotherdouble


----------



## chrisd (Feb 25, 2018)

1. wookie
2. - 13. Lincoln Quaker
14. Chrisd
15. Fish
16. Liverpoolphil
17. Papas1982
18. Paddy C
19 Jobr1850
20 Backwoodsman
21 Badger
22 mashleyr7 (provo)
23.Anotherdouble
24 Top of the flop


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Feb 25, 2018)

I'd like to join you chaps for this.

1. wookie
2. - 13. Lincoln Quaker
14. Chrisd
15. Fish
16. Liverpoolphil
17. Papas1982
18. Paddy C
19 Jobr1850
20 Backwoodsman
21 Badger
22 mashleyr7 (provo)
23.Anotherdouble
24 Top of the flop
25. The Autumn Wind


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 25, 2018)

1. wookie
2. - 13. Lincoln Quaker
14. Chrisd
15. Fish
16. Liverpoolphil
17. Papas1982
18. Paddy C
19 Jobr1850
20 Backwoodsman
21 Badger
22 mashleyr7 (provo)
23.Anotherdouble
24 Top of the flop
25. The Autumn Wind
26. Swingalot


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 25, 2018)

Simon can I go down as a reserve plese? Starting a new job next week so won't know if I can get the time off just yet


----------



## User20205 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi Simon. Can you put me down for this if there is space ?


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Feb 26, 2018)

1. wookie
2. - 13. Lincoln Quaker
14. Chrisd
15. Fish
16. Liverpoolphil
17. Papas1982
18. Paddy C
19 Jobr1850
20 Backwoodsman
21 Badger
22 mashleyr7 (provo)
23.Anotherdouble
24 Top of the flop
25. The Autumn Wind
26. Swingalot 
27. mikejohnchapman


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 26, 2018)

1. wookie
2. - 13. Lincoln Quaker
14. Chrisd
15. Fish
16. Liverpoolphil
17. Papas1982
18. Paddy C
19 Jobr1850
20 Backwoodsman
21 Badger
22 mashleyr7 (provo)
23.Anotherdouble
24 Top of the flop
25. The Autumn Wind
26. Swingalot 
27. mikejohnchapman
28. The Rod


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 26, 2018)

1. wookie
2. - 13. Lincoln Quaker
14. Chrisd
15. Fish
16. Liverpoolphil
17. Papas1982
18. Paddy C
19 Jobr1850
20 Backwoodsman
21 Badger
22 mashleyr7 (provo)
23.Anotherdouble
24 Top of the flop
25. The Autumn Wind
26. Swingalot 
27. mikejohnchapman
28. The Rod
29. Paperboy


----------



## Trojan615 (Feb 26, 2018)

Sorry probably blind.. what's the price for the new date and any possibility of rcp or princes as an arranged add on ?


----------



## paddyc (Feb 27, 2018)

Trojan615 said:



			Sorry probably blind.. what's the price for the new date and any possibility of rcp or princes as an arranged add on ?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure its the same price at RSG and Chris D was looking to get something sorted for the Monday at RCP if poss.


----------



## Dando (Feb 27, 2018)

1. wookie
2. - 13. Lincoln Quakers
14. Chrisd
15. Fish
16. Liverpoolphil
17. Papas1982
18. Paddy C
19 Jobr1850
20 Backwoodsman
21 Badger
22 mashleyr7 (provo)
23.Anotherdouble
24 Top of the flop
25. The Autumn Wind
26. Swingalot 
27. mikejohnchapman
28. The Rod
29. Paperboy
30. Dando


----------



## wookie (Feb 27, 2018)

Just spoke to RSG and they are going to do us this for the same price as today would have been (November is apparently normally an extra Â£30)  so it will be Â£120 including the Â£5 for the pot.

Please PM me for bank details for the Â£30 deposit if you need them.  I'll put a note in the other thread as well but with regard to the guys waiting for a refund for today I can either hold back Â£30 and refund Â£90 or hold on to all of it so you are fully paid - up to you.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 27, 2018)

wookie said:



			Just spoke to RSG and they are going to do us this for the same price as today would have been (November is apparently normally an extra Â£30)  so it will be Â£120 including the Â£5 for the pot.

Please PM me for bank details for the Â£30 deposit if you need them.  I'll put a note in the other thread as well but with regard to the guys waiting for a refund for today I can either hold back Â£30 and refund Â£90 or hold on to all of it so you are fully paid - up to you.
		
Click to expand...

That's a cracking deal :thup:


----------



## Captainron (Feb 27, 2018)

1. wookie
2. - 13. Lincoln Quakers
14. Chrisd
15. Fish
16. Liverpoolphil
17. Papas1982
18. Paddy C
19 Jobr1850
20 Backwoodsman
21 Badger
22 mashleyr7 (provo)
23.Anotherdouble
24 Top of the flop
25. The Autumn Wind
26. Swingalot 
27. mikejohnchapman
28. The Rod
29. Paperboy
30. Dando
31. Captainron


----------



## Captainron (Feb 27, 2018)

Just use my payment for the missed trip


----------



## rosecott (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm in and have signed up for ChrisD's RCP trip.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 28, 2018)

Let's give it another go... Just keep & use the monies from this week Simon :thup:

1. wookie
2. - 13. Lincoln Quakers
14. Chrisd
15. Fish
16. Liverpoolphil
17. Papas1982
18. Paddy C
19 Jobr1850
20 Backwoodsman
21 Badger
22 mashleyr7 (provo)
23.Anotherdouble
24 Top of the flop
25. The Autumn Wind
26. Swingalot 
27. mikejohnchapman
28. The Rod
29. Paperboy
30. Dando
31. Captainron 
32. Rosecott
33.2Blue


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 28, 2018)

1. wookie
 2. - 13. Lincoln Quakers
 14. Chrisd
 15. Fish
 16.  Liverpoolphil
 17. Papas1982
 18. Paddy C
 19 Jobr1850
 20  Backwoodsman
 21 Badger
 22 mashleyr7 (provo)
 23.Anotherdouble
 24  Top of the flop
 25. The Autumn Wind
 26. Swingalot 
 27.  mikejohnchapman
 28. The Rod
 29. Paperboy
 30. Dando
 31.  Captainron 
 32. Rosecott
 33. 2Blue      
34. 94Tegsi

Go on then.

Fish, not sure what ended up with the 3 day overall purse from this week, but do you want to roll over into the pot of this?!


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Fish, not sure what ended up with the 3 day overall purse from this week, but do you want to roll over into the pot of this?!
		
Click to expand...

I've drank it :ears: :cheers:


There was you, Dando, Hooker, who was the other?

Obviously dependent on how many courses end up being played, even if it's just 2, then yes if the others are OK with that I'll hang on to it, and hopefully we'll get a few more to add to the 5 currently in the pot. 

Would be good if we could do Princes on the Sunday, hopefully with the new holes?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 28, 2018)

Fish said:



			I've drank it :ears: :cheers:


There was you, Dando, Hooker, who was the other?

Obviously dependent on how many courses end up being played, even if it's just 2, then yes if the others are OK with that I'll hang on to it, and hopefully we'll get a few more to add to the 5 currently in the pot. 

Would be good if we could do Princes on the Sunday, hopefully with the new holes?
		
Click to expand...

I handed over the fiver much more in hope than expectation &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 28, 2018)

Or just declare me the winner and I'll authorise the funds going into the pot for November! ;p


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 28, 2018)

Tempted to come down for the 3 days instead of just the 1!! Whatâ€™s the cost for all 3 days gents?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 28, 2018)

Matty6 said:



			Tempted to come down for the 3 days instead of just the 1!! Whatâ€™s the cost for all 3 days gents?
		
Click to expand...

Reckon itâ€™s prob about Â£240 for all three ?

Â£50 for Princes , Â£70 for Deal and Â£120 for RSG

Absolute bargain


----------



## Matty6 (Mar 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Reckon itâ€™s prob about Â£240 for all three ?

Â£50 for Princes , Â£70 for Deal and Â£120 for RSG

Absolute bargain
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Phil


----------



## 2blue (Mar 2, 2018)

Sorry Simon, I'm sadly having to pull out of this one due to family circumstances....  I'll PM my bank details, if that's OK

1. wookie
2. - 13. Lincoln Quakers
14. Chrisd
15. Fish
16. Liverpoolphil
17. Papas1982
18. Paddy C
19 Jobr1850
20 Backwoodsman
21 Badger
22 mashleyr7 (provo)
23.Anotherdouble
24 Top of the flop
25. The Autumn Wind
26. Swingalot 
27. mikejohnchapman
28. The Rod
29. Paperboy
30. Dando
31. Captainron 
32. Rosecott
33. 94Tegsi


----------



## sam85 (Mar 2, 2018)

1. wookie
2. - 13. Lincoln Quakers
14. Chrisd
15. Fish
16. Liverpoolphil
17. Papas1982
18. Paddy C
19 Jobr1850
20 Backwoodsman
21 Badger
22 mashleyr7 (provo)
23.Anotherdouble
24 Top of the flop
25. The Autumn Wind
26. Swingalot 
27. mikejohnchapman
28. The Rod
29. Paperboy
30. Dando
31. Captainron 
32. Rosecott
33. 94Tegsi
34. Sam85​


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 7, 2018)

1. wookie
2. - 13. Lincoln Quakers
14. Chrisd
15. Fish
16. Liverpoolphil
17. Papas1982
18. Paddy C
19 Jobr1850
20 Backwoodsman
21 Badger
22 mashleyr7 (provo)
23.Anotherdouble
24 Top of the flop
25. The Autumn Wind
26. Swingalot 
27. mikejohnchapman
28. The Rod
29. Paperboy
30. Dando
31. Captainron 
32. Rosecott
33. 94Tegsi
34. Sam85
35. Blue in Munich (tentative)


----------



## wookie (Mar 21, 2018)

1. wookie - paid in full
2. - 13. Lincoln Quakers - Â£120 paid
14. Chrisd - paid in full
15. Fish - paid Â£115
16. Liverpoolphil - deposit paid
17. Papas1982 
18. Paddy C - paid in full
19 Jobr1850 - paid in full
20 Backwoodsman - paid in full
21 Badger - paid in full
22 mashleyr7 (provo)
23.Anotherdouble
24 Top of the flop
25. The Autumn Wind - deposit paid
26. Swingalot  - paid in full
27. mikejohnchapman  -deposit paid
28. The Rod - deposit paid
29. Paperboy
30. Dando - paid in full
31. Captainron - paid in full 
32. Rosecott - deposit paid
33. 94Tegsi - paid in full
34. Sam85 - deposit paid
35. Blue in Munich (tentative)

Can I please have remaining deposits of Â£30 (or payments in full of Â£120 if you'd rather by end of April.)

Theres plenty of spaces available still.


----------



## Hooker (Mar 22, 2018)

1. wookie - paid in full
2. - 13. Lincoln Quakers - Â£120 paid
14. Chrisd - paid in full
15. Fish - paid Â£115
16. Liverpoolphil - deposit paid
17. Papas1982 
18. Paddy C - paid in full
19 Jobr1850 - paid in full
20 Backwoodsman - paid in full
21 Badger - paid in full
22 mashleyr7 (provo)
23.Anotherdouble
24 Top of the flop
25. The Autumn Wind - deposit paid
26. Swingalot - paid in full
27. mikejohnchapman -deposit paid
28. The Rod - deposit paid
29. Paperboy
30. Dando - paid in full
31. Captainron - paid in full 
32. Rosecott - deposit paid
33. 94Tegsi - paid in full
34. Sam85 - deposit paid
35. Blue in Munich (tentative)
36. Hooker


----------



## Fraser82 (Apr 1, 2018)

Hooker said:



			1. wookie - paid in full
2. - 13. Lincoln Quakers - Â£120 paid
14. Chrisd - paid in full
15. Fish - paid Â£115
16. Liverpoolphil - deposit paid
17. Papas1982 
18. Paddy C - paid in full
19 Jobr1850 - paid in full
20 Backwoodsman - paid in full
21 Badger - paid in full
22 mashleyr7 (provo)
23.Anotherdouble
24 Top of the flop
25. The Autumn Wind - deposit paid
26. Swingalot - paid in full
27. mikejohnchapman -deposit paid
28. The Rod - deposit paid
29. Paperboy
30. Dando - paid in full
31. Captainron - paid in full 
32. Rosecott - deposit paid
33. 94Tegsi - paid in full
34. Sam85 - deposit paid
35. Blue in Munich (tentative)
36. Hooker
37. Fraser82

New member here, referred by Sam85....up for this if there's space!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## wookie (Apr 3, 2018)

Hooker said:



			1. wookie - paid in full
2. - 13. Lincoln Quakers - Â£120 paid
14. Chrisd - paid in full
15. Fish - paid Â£115
16. Liverpoolphil - deposit paid
17. Papas1982 
18. Paddy C - paid in full
19 Jobr1850 - paid in full
20 Backwoodsman - paid in full
21 Badger - paid in full
22 mashleyr7 (provo)
23.Anotherdouble
24 Top of the flop
25. The Autumn Wind - deposit paid
26. Swingalot - paid in full
27. mikejohnchapman -deposit paid
28. The Rod - deposit paid
29. Paperboy
30. Dando - paid in full
31. Captainron - paid in full 
32. Rosecott - deposit paid
33. 94Tegsi - paid in full
34. Sam85 - deposit paid
35. Blue in Munich (tentative)
36. Hooker



Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## wookie (Apr 3, 2018)

Fraser82 said:





Hooker said:



			1. wookie - paid in full
2. - 13. Lincoln Quakers - Â£120 paid
14. Chrisd - paid in full
15. Fish - paid Â£115
16. Liverpoolphil - deposit paid
17. Papas1982 
18. Paddy C - paid in full
19 Jobr1850 - paid in full
20 Backwoodsman - paid in full
21 Badger - paid in full
22 mashleyr7 (provo)
23.Anotherdouble
24 Top of the flop
25. The Autumn Wind - deposit paid
26. Swingalot - paid in full
27. mikejohnchapman -deposit paid
28. The Rod - deposit paid
29. Paperboy
30. Dando - paid in full
31. Captainron - paid in full 
32. Rosecott - deposit paid
33. 94Tegsi - paid in full
34. Sam85 - deposit paid
35. Blue in Munich (tentative)
36. Hooker
37. Fraser82

New member here, referred by Sam85....up for this if there's space!
		
Click to expand...

Yep no worries - will PM you bank details for deposit.



Hooker said:



			1. wookie - paid in full
2. - 13. Lincoln Quakers - Â£120 paid
14. Chrisd - paid in full
15. Fish - paid Â£115
16. Liverpoolphil - deposit paid
17. Papas1982 
18. Paddy C - paid in full
19 Jobr1850 - paid in full
20 Backwoodsman - paid in full
21 Badger - paid in full
22 mashleyr7 (provo)
23.Anotherdouble
24 Top of the flop
25. The Autumn Wind - deposit paid
26. Swingalot - paid in full
27. mikejohnchapman -deposit paid
28. The Rod - deposit paid
29. Paperboy
30. Dando - paid in full
31. Captainron - paid in full 
32. Rosecott - deposit paid
33. 94Tegsi - paid in full
34. Sam85 - deposit paid
35. Blue in Munich (tentative)
36. Hooker - paid in full
37. Fraser82
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## 94tegsi (Apr 3, 2018)

Looking to book hotel for this, playing all three days. Anyone know of any good deals at The Kings Head or similar?

Cheers

Martin


----------



## wookie (Apr 4, 2018)

1. wookie - paid in full
2. - 13. Lincoln Quakers - Â£450 paid
14. Chrisd - paid in full
15. Fish - paid Â£115
16. Liverpoolphil - deposit paid
17. Papas1982 
18. Paddy C - paid in full
19 Jobr1850 - paid in full
20 Backwoodsman - paid in full
21 Badger - paid in full
22 mashleyr7 (provo)
23.Anotherdouble - Â£40 paid
24 Top of the flop
25. The Autumn Wind - deposit paid
26. Swingalot - paid in full
27. mikejohnchapman -deposit paid
28. The Rod - deposit paid
29. Paperboy
30. Dando - paid in full
31. Captainron - paid in full 
32. Rosecott - deposit paid
33. 94Tegsi - paid in full
34. Sam85 - deposit paid
35. Blue in Munich (tentative)
36. Hooker - paid in full
37. Fraser82 - deposit paid

Anyone else??  LQ has a couple more guest who can fill up more slots so please get your name down over the weekend if you fancy it.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 7, 2018)

Can i get my name down for this please, let e know payment details and how much is needed and will send over.


----------



## wookie (Apr 9, 2018)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Can i get my name down for this please, let e know payment details and how much is needed and will send over.
		
Click to expand...

PM sent Shaun


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 9, 2018)

wookie said:



			PM sent Shaun
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, payment sent.


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 11, 2018)

Can I stick my name down for this if there is still space?


----------



## wookie (Apr 11, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			Can I stick my name down for this if there is still space?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah sure - can you clear your inbox though please for me to send payment details


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 11, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sadly won't be joining you chaps as I should be in sunnier climes; if there's any spare I'll try and send it your way.   Have a great time, hopefully there'll be space for me next year.
		
Click to expand...

There's been an unfortunate change of holiday plans; unfortunate for you lot that is.......  I'm in!!! :whoo:


----------



## chrisd (Apr 11, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			There's been an unfortunate change of holiday plans; unfortunate for you lot that is.......  I'm in!!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Just when you thought it was safe ................


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 11, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Just when you thought it was safe ................
		
Click to expand...

You are safe, I'm only coming because no-one else was prepared to be your carer :ears:


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 11, 2018)

wookie said:



			Yeah sure - can you clear your inbox though please for me to send payment details
		
Click to expand...


Cheers! Weird about the inbox though - it said I had room for 32 more messages


----------



## wookie (Apr 11, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			Cheers! Weird about the inbox though - it said I had room for 32 more messages
		
Click to expand...

Odd but gone through now anyway.

Richard - glad you're on board

Chris don't listen to him. Im sure someone who hadn't tried before would have stepped in


----------



## Fish (May 12, 2018)

How come I'm a fiver short if it was the same as earlier in the year 

Let me know what I owe as I'm trying to clear everything I've got forthcoming :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 5, 2018)

1. wookie - paid in full
2. LQ 
 3. Arthur
4. Callum
5. Stevie D
6.  Spenny
7. Dan H
8. Whatto
9. Fraz
 10. Motty
 11.  Minesy
 12. Dan Mc
 13. Lee M
 14. Tim J
15. Andy O
16. Gary  A
17.Elky
18. Trev
19. Chrisd - paid in full
20. Fish - paid Â£115
21. Liverpoolphil - deposit paid
22. Papas1982 
23. Paddy C - paid in full
 24.Jobr1850 - paid in full
 25.Backwoodsman - paid in full
26 Badger - paid in full
27 mashleyr7 (provo)
28.Anotherdouble - Â£40 paid
29 Top of the flop
30. The Autumn Wind - deposit paid
31. Swingalot - paid in full
32. mikejohnchapman -deposit paid
33. The Rod - deposit paid
34. Paperboy
35. Dando - paid in full
36. Captainron - paid in full 
37. Rosecott - deposit paid
38. 94Tegsi - paid in full
39. Sam85 - deposit paid
40. Blue in Munich (tentative)
41. Hooker - paid in full
42. Fraser82 - deposit paid

Have just sent over the rest of the deposits Simon


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jul 7, 2018)

1. wookie - paid in full
2. LQ 
3. Arthur
4. Callum
5. Stevie D
6. Spenny
7. Dan H
8. Whatto
9. Fraz
10. Motty
11. Minesy
12. Dan Mc
13. Lee M
14. Tim J
15. Andy O
16. Gary A
17.Elky
18. Trev
19. Chrisd - paid in full
20. Fish - paid Â£115
21. Liverpoolphil - deposit paid
22. Papas1982 
23. Paddy C - paid in full
24.Jobr1850 - paid in full
25.Backwoodsman - paid in full
26 Badger - paid in full
27 mashleyr7 (provo)
28.Anotherdouble - Â£40 paid
29 Top of the flop
30. The Autumn Wind - deposit paid
31. Swingalot - paid in full
32. mikejohnchapman -deposit paid
33. The Rod - deposit paid
34. Paperboy
35. Dando - paid in full
36. Captainron - paid in full 
37. Rosecott - deposit paid
38. 94Tegsi - paid in full
39. Sam85 - deposit paid
40. Blue in Munich (tentative)
41. Hooker - paid in full
42. Fraser82 - deposit paid
43. Norfolkshaun - Deposit paid
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...-20th-November-2018/page2#WQPOl38HxegcTzSl.99


----------



## wookie (Aug 25, 2018)

Apologies I havent been on this recently but have now updated list to match with my spreadsheet. 

 Could anyone with stars next to name please confirm attendance and pay deposit asap as need to get back to the club.  Final payments in by end of October please.


1. wookie Full
2. - 19. Lincoln Quaker Deposit  	
20. Chrisd	Full
21. Fish Full (less Â£5)	
22. Liverpoolphil Deposit	
23. Papas1982 *****	
24. Paddy C Full
25 Jobr1850 Full	
26 Backwoodsman Full	
27 Badger	Full
28 mashleyr7 (provo) *****	
29.Anotherdouble Full
30 Top of the flop *****	
31. The Autumn Wind	Deposit 
32. Swingalot Full	
33. mikejohnchapman Deposit	
34. The Rod Deposit
35. Paperboy *****	
36. Dando Full
37. Rosecott Full	
38 hooker Full
39. 94Tegsi Full	
40. samblack Deposit	
41. BIM Deposit	
42 diablo Deposit	
43 fraser82 Deposit	
44 norfolk shaun Deposit


----------



## wookie (Aug 25, 2018)

Fish said:



			How come I'm a fiver short if it was the same as earlier in the year 

Let me know what I owe as I'm trying to clear everything I've got forthcoming :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry forgot about this post. Not sure why but definitely only had transfer of Â£115.  Thats the figure for the golf which was the same as the previous year but I decided to get the fiver for the pot up front this time rather than trying to collect on the day.  Ones not going to be to much hassle though so do that or a transfer whichevers easier :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 25, 2018)

wookie said:



			Apologies I havent been on this recently but have now updated list to match with my spreadsheet. 

 Could anyone with stars next to name please confirm attendance and pay deposit asap as need to get back to the club.  Final payments in by end of October please.


1. wookie Full
2. - 19. Lincoln Quaker Deposit      
20. Chrisd    Full
21. Fish Full (less Â£5)    
22. Liverpoolphil Deposit    
23. Papas1982 *****    
24. Paddy C Full
25 Jobr1850 Full    
26 Backwoodsman Full    
27 Badger    Full
28 mashleyr7 (provo) *****    
29.Anotherdouble Full
30 Top of the flop *****    
31. The Autumn Wind    Deposit 
32. Swingalot Full    
33. mikejohnchapman Deposit    
34. The Rod Deposit
35. Paperboy *****    
36. Dando Full
37. Rosecott Full    
38 hooker Full
39. 94Tegsi Full    
40. samblack Deposit    
41. BIM Deposit    
42 diablo Deposit    
43 fraser82 Deposit    
44 norfolk shaun Deposit
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate, cant find your bank details on my account. Can you pm me them. 

Tah


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 26, 2018)

Still same bank account details Si?


----------



## wookie (Aug 26, 2018)

Paperboy said:



			Still same bank account details Si?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi, can you confirm timings for the day as I need to sort something out on the way home.

Thanks.


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 27, 2018)

Paid Â£120


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 27, 2018)

Simon, can you remind me how much I've paid you please?  Thanks.


----------



## wookie (Aug 28, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Simon, can you remind me how much I've paid you please?  Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Â£30 deposit


----------



## wookie (Aug 28, 2018)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Hi, can you confirm timings for the day as I need to sort something out on the way home.

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Tee is booked from 8 - 9.50 Mike and with a larger number I guess we'll have to have a rolling lunch.  Just let me know if you want to go out at any rough time if that helps


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Aug 28, 2018)

wookie said:



			Tee is booked from 8 - 9.50 Mike and with a larger number I guess we'll have to have a rolling lunch.  Just let me know if you want to go out at any rough time if that helps
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, early then please. :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 30, 2018)

Just paid the balance Simon.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 31, 2018)

Really sorry Simon but Iâ€™m gonna have to bail on this & RSG also, obviously keep my deposit. Work unfortunately


----------



## wookie (Sep 1, 2018)

OK Nick no worries


----------



## Dando (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi Simon,
I am going to drop out of this.
Dando


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 4, 2018)

Having to pull out i'm afraid, daughters bday plans have changed and I've been told i have to attend....


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm all of of time off that I can book for the rest of the year so will have to drop out of this. Sorry mate.


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 5, 2018)

Whatâ€™s the cost for this?

Thanks.


----------



## wookie (Sep 7, 2018)

No worries about drop outs guys.  

Matty6 - its Â£120 for bacon roll, 18 holes, a very good 3 course lunch and a fiver in the pot.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Sep 16, 2018)

Simon, paid balance - sorry it's late.


----------



## wookie (Sep 25, 2018)

1. wookie Full
2. - 19. Lincoln Quaker Deposit  
20. Chrisd    Full
21. Fish Full (less Â£5)    
22. Liverpoolphil Deposit      
23. Paddy C Full
24 Jobr1850 Full    
25 Backwoodsman Full    
26 Badger    Full   
27.Anotherdouble Full
28 Top of the flop *****    
29. The Autumn Wind Full 
30. Swingalot Full    
31. mikejohnchapman Full   
32. Paperboy Full    
33. Rosecott Full    
34 hooker Full
35. 94Tegsi Full    
36. samblack Deposit    
37. BIM Full    
38 diablo Deposit    
39 fraser82 Deposit    
40 norfolk shaun Full


----------



## sam85 (Oct 3, 2018)

Is this full now? I've got a mate who's interested.


----------



## wookie (Oct 3, 2018)

Yes no problem Sam


----------



## User2021 (Oct 12, 2018)

Will get the money over for the guest this weekend - cheers


----------



## rosecott (Oct 12, 2018)

Anyone staying over in Deal Tuesday night? I'm booked Sunday/Monday but will stop Tuesday if there's any boozing.


----------



## User2021 (Oct 12, 2018)

1. wookie Full
2. - 19. Lincoln Quaker Deposit  
20. Chrisd Full
21. Fish Full (less Â£5)  
22. Liverpoolphil Deposit  
23. Paddy C Full
24 Jobr1850 Full  
25 Backwoodsman Full  
26 Badger Full  
27.Anotherdouble Full
28 Top of the flop *****  
29. The Autumn Wind Full 
30. Swingalot Full  
31. mikejohnchapman Full  
32. Paperboy Full  
33. Rosecott Full  
34 hooker Full
35. 94Tegsi Full  
36. samblack Deposit  
37. BIM Full  
38 diablo Deposit  
39 fraser82 Deposit  
40 norfolk shaun Full
41. Len Lock


----------



## User2021 (Oct 13, 2018)

Money paid for Len, via BACS Simon.


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2018)

If there is a reserve list or someone who wants to step in I can no longer make this trip unfortunately due to personal reasons.  

I'm fully paid up (Â£115) less Â£5 pot so they will need to send me their payment of Â£115 (may do it cheaper) direct to me, unless numbers haven't been fully confirmed, then if so can Simon contact me please.

I also have reserved (not paid) a room for 2-days at the Kings Head, I can transfer the name to them if they want or if I hear nothing back by tonight, I'll be cancelling the reservation tomorrow morning.


----------



## Fish (Oct 23, 2018)

I have cancelled my accommodation so there is a room free currently and I'm officially out of this.

Thanks Simon.


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 23, 2018)

Fish said:



			I have cancelled my accommodation so there is a room free currently and I'm officially out of this.

Thanks Simon.
		
Click to expand...

Hope alls ok mate, catch up another time no doubt.


----------



## paddyc (Oct 23, 2018)

Fish said:



			I have cancelled my accommodation so there is a room free currently and I'm officially out of this.

Thanks Simon.
		
Click to expand...

Wont be the same without yer Robin!!
All the best mate.


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 25, 2018)

Morning Si, I could do with an early tee time as I need to fly out to Germany in the evening. Cheers


----------



## Captainron (Nov 3, 2018)

Paperboy said:



			Morning Si, I could do with an early tee time as I need to fly out to Germany in the evening. Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Run out of pumpernickel and sauerkraut? Emergency ration dash!


----------



## wookie (Nov 4, 2018)

1. wookie
2. - 21. Lincoln Quaker 
22. Chrisd
23. Sam Black guest 
24. Liverpoolphil
25. Paddy C
26 Jobr1850  
27 Backwoodsman  
28 Badger
29.Anotherdouble
30 Top of the flop
31. The Autumn Wind
32. Swingalot
33. mikejohnchapman
34. Paperboy
35. Rosecott 
36 hooker
37. 94Tegsi 
38. samblack 
39. BIM  
40 diablo  
41 fraser82  
42 norfolk shaun
43 Len Lock

All payments now in thank you.

I'll do a draw once the other two are confirmed so that we get a good mix across the few days.

The preferences I can see so far are

mikejohnchapman - early
paperboy - early
topoftheflop - early

Please can anyone else advise if they want anything asap and I'll do my best


----------



## wookie (Nov 4, 2018)

1. wookie   17
2. - 21. Lincoln Quaker 
22. Chrisd
23. Sam Black guest 
24. Liverpoolphil
25. Paddy C
26 Jobr1850  
27 Backwoodsman  
28 Badger
29.Anotherdouble
30 Top of the flop
31. The Autumn Wind
32. Swingalot
33. mikejohnchapman
34. Paperboy
35. Rosecott 
36 hooker
37. 94Tegsi 
38. samblack 
39. BIM  
40 diablo  
41 fraser82  
42 norfolk shaun
43 Len Lock

Also please copy as paste this list to add your handicap please


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 4, 2018)

Simon I will copy and paste and leave Glyn to do the Woodhall invaders en masse


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 4, 2018)

1. wookie 17
2. - 21. Lincoln Quaker 
22. Chrisd
23. Sam Black guest 
24. Liverpoolphil
25. Paddy C
26 Jobr1850  
27 Backwoodsman  
28 Badger
29.Anotherdouble.  11
30 Top of the flop. 
31. The Autumn Wind
32. Swingalot
33. mikejohnchapman
34. Paperboy
35. Rosecott 
36 hooker
37. 94Tegsi 
38. samblack 
39. BIM  
40 diablo  
41 fraser82  
42 norfolk shaun
43 Len Lock


----------



## chrisd (Nov 4, 2018)

1. wookie 17
2. - 21. Lincoln Quaker
22. Chrisd 12
23. Sam Black guest
24. Liverpoolphil
25. Paddy C
26 Jobr1850 
27 Backwoodsman 
28 Badger
29.Anotherdouble.  11
30 Top of the flop.
31. The Autumn Wind
32. Swingalot
33. mikejohnchapman
34. Paperboy
35. Rosecott
36 hooker
37. 94Tegsi
38. samblack
39. BIM 
40 diablo 
41 fraser82 
42 norfolk shaun
43 Len Lock


----------



## User2021 (Nov 4, 2018)

1. wookie 17
2. - 21. Lincoln Quaker
22. Chrisd 12
23. Sam Black guest
24. Liverpoolphil
25. Paddy C
26 Jobr1850  14
27 Backwoodsman 
28 Badger
29.Anotherdouble. 11
30 Top of the flop.
31. The Autumn Wind
32. Swingalot
33. mikejohnchapman
34. Paperboy
35. Rosecott
36 hooker
37. 94Tegsi
38. samblack
39. BIM 
40 diablo 
41 fraser82 
42 norfolk shaun
43 Len Lock


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 4, 2018)

1. wookie 17
2. - 21. Lincoln Quaker
22. Chrisd 12
23. Sam Black guest
24. Liverpoolphil 5
25. Paddy C
26 Jobr1850  14 ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‰
27 Backwoodsman
28 Badger
29.Anotherdouble. 11
30 Top of the flop.
31. The Autumn Wind
32. Swingalot
33. mikejohnchapman
34. Paperboy
35. Rosecott
36 hooker
37. 94Tegsi
38. samblack
39. BIM
40 diablo
41 fraser82
42 norfolk shaun
43 Len Lock


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 4, 2018)

1. wookie 17
2. - 21. Lincoln Quaker
22. Chrisd 12
23. Sam Black guest
24. Liverpoolphil 5
25. Paddy C
26 Jobr1850  14 ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‰
27 Backwoodsman
28 Badger
29.Anotherdouble. 11
30 Top of the flop.
31. The Autumn Wind
32. Swingalot
33. mikejohnchapman
34. Paperboy 18
35. Rosecott
36 hooker
37. 94Tegsi
38. samblack
39. BIM
40 diablo
41 fraser82
42 norfolk shaun
43 Len Lock


----------



## User2021 (Nov 4, 2018)

1. wookie 17
2. - 21. Lincoln Quaker
22. Chrisd 12
23. Sam Black guest
24. Liverpoolphil
25. Paddy C
26 Jobr1850 14
27 Backwoodsman
28 Badger
29.Anotherdouble. 11
30 Top of the flop.
31. The Autumn Wind
32. Swingalot
33. mikejohnchapman
34. Paperboy 18
35. Rosecott
36 hooker
37. 94Tegsi
38. samblack
39. BIM
40 diablo
41 fraser82
42 norfolk shaun
43 Len Lock 17


----------



## 94tegsi (Nov 4, 2018)

1. wookie 17
2. - 21. Lincoln Quaker
22. Chrisd 12
23. Sam Black guest
24. Liverpoolphil
25. Paddy C
26 Jobr1850 14
27 Backwoodsman
28 Badger
29.Anotherdouble. 11
30 Top of the flop.
31. The Autumn Wind
32. Swingalot
33. mikejohnchapman
34. Paperboy 18
35. Rosecott
36 hooker
37. 94Tegsi 17
38. samblack
39. BIM
40 diablo
41 fraser82
42 norfolk shaun
43 Len Lock 17


----------



## Hooker (Nov 4, 2018)

1. wookie 17
2. - 21. Lincoln Quaker
22. Chrisd 12
23. Sam Black guest
24. Liverpoolphil
25. Paddy C
26 Jobr1850 
27 Backwoodsman 
28 Badger
29.Anotherdouble. 11
30 Top of the flop.
31. The Autumn Wind
32. Swingalot
33. mikejohnchapman
34. Paperboy
35. Rosecott
36 hooker 28.......18
37. 94Tegsi
38. samblack
39. BIM 
40 diablo 
41 fraser82 
42 norfolk shaun
43 Len Lock


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 4, 2018)

1. wookie 17
2. - 21. Lincoln Quaker
22. Chrisd 12
23. Sam Black guest
24. Liverpoolphil
25. Paddy C
26 Jobr1850
27 Backwoodsman
28 Badger
29.Anotherdouble. 11
30 Top of the flop.
31. The Autumn Wind
32. Swingalot
33. mikejohnchapman
34. Paperboy
35. Rosecott
36 hooker 28.......18
37. 94Tegsi
38. samblack
39. BIM 6
40 diablo
41 fraser82
42 norfolk shaun
43 Len Lock


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 4, 2018)

Charlie you didnâ€™t copy the last entry so some handicaps ate missed off and Rich has copied yours. Have updated it


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 4, 2018)

1. wookie 17
2. - 21. Lincoln Quaker
22. Chrisd 12
23. Sam Black guest
24. Liverpoolphil. 5
25. Paddy C
26 Jobr1850 14
27 Backwoodsman
28 Badger
29.Anotherdouble. 11
30 Top of the flop.
31. The Autumn Wind
32. Swingalot
33. mikejohnchapman
34. Paperboy 18
35. Rosecott
36 hooker 18
37. 94Tegsi 17
38. samblack
39. BIM 6
40 diablo
41 fraser82
42 norfolk shaun
43 Len Lock 17


----------



## Badger (Nov 5, 2018)

1. wookie 17
2. - 21. Lincoln Quaker
22. Chrisd 12
23. Sam Black guest
24. Liverpoolphil. 5
25. Paddy C
26 Jobr1850 14
27 Backwoodsman
28 Badger  20
29.Anotherdouble. 11
30 Top of the flop.
31. The Autumn Wind
32. Swingalot
33. mikejohnchapman
34. Paperboy 18
35. Rosecott
36 hooker 18
37. 94Tegsi 17
38. samblack
39. BIM 6
40 diablo
41 fraser82
42 norfolk shaun
43 Len Lock 17


----------



## sam85 (Nov 5, 2018)

1. wookie 17
2. - 21. Lincoln Quaker
22. Chrisd 12
23. Sam Black guest 6
24. Liverpoolphil. 5
25. Paddy C
26 Jobr1850 14
27 Backwoodsman
28 Badger  20
29.Anotherdouble. 11
30 Top of the flop.
31. The Autumn Wind
32. Swingalot
33. mikejohnchapman
34. Paperboy 18
35. Rosecott
36 hooker 18
37. 94Tegsi 17
38. samblack 12
39. BIM 6
40 diablo 16
41 fraser82 9
42 norfolk shaun
43 Len Lock 17


----------



## rosecott (Nov 5, 2018)

wookie said:



			1. wookie
2. - 21. Lincoln Quaker
22. Chrisd
23. Sam Black guest
24. Liverpoolphil
25. Paddy C
26 Jobr1850 
27 Backwoodsman 
28 Badger
29.Anotherdouble
30 Top of the flop
31. The Autumn Wind
32. Swingalot
33. mikejohnchapman
34. Paperboy
35. Rosecott
36 hooker
37. 94Tegsi
38. samblack
39. BIM 
40 diablo 
41 fraser82 
42 norfolk shaun
43 Len Lock

All payments now in thank you.

I'll do a draw once the other two are confirmed so that we get a good mix across the few days.

The preferences I can see so far are

mikejohnchapman - early
paperboy - early
topoftheflop - early

Please can anyone else advise if they want anything asap and I'll do my best
		
Click to expand...

Simon

I'd like to be reasonably early in the draw as I have 200 mile drive home and would like to be off straight after the meal.


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 5, 2018)

sam85 said:



			1. wookie 17
2. - 21. Lincoln Quaker
22. Chrisd 12
23. Sam Black guest 6
24. Liverpoolphil. 5
25. Paddy C
26 Jobr1850 14
27 Backwoodsman
28 Badger  20
29.Anotherdouble. 11
30 Top of the flop.
31. The Autumn Wind
32. Swingalot 9
33. mikejohnchapman
34. Paperboy 18
35. Rosecott
36 hooker 18
37. 94Tegsi 17
38. samblack 12
39. BIM 6
40 diablo 16
41 fraser82 9
42 norfolk shaun
43 Len Lock 17
		
Click to expand...


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Nov 6, 2018)

1. wookie 17
2. - 21. Lincoln Quaker
22. Chrisd 12
23. Sam Black guest 6
24. Liverpoolphil. 5
25. Paddy C
26 Jobr1850 14
27 Backwoodsman
28 Badger  20
29.Anotherdouble. 11
30 Top of the flop.
31. The Autumn Wind
32. Swingalot 9
33. mikejohnchapman 5
34. Paperboy 18
35. Rosecott
36 hooker 18
37. 94Tegsi 17
38. samblack 12
39. BIM 6
40 diablo 16
41 fraser82 9
42 norfolk shaun
43 Len Lock 17


----------



## rosecott (Nov 6, 2018)

1. wookie 17
2. - 21. Lincoln Quaker
22. Chrisd 12
23. Sam Black guest 6
24. Liverpoolphil. 5
25. Paddy C
26 Jobr1850 14
27 Backwoodsman
28 Badger  20
29.Anotherdouble. 11
30 Top of the flop.
31. The Autumn Wind
32. Swingalot 9
33. mikejohnchapman 5
34. Paperboy 18
35. Rosecott 17
36 hooker 18
37. 94Tegsi 17
38. samblack 12
39. BIM 6
40 diablo 16
41 fraser82 9
42 norfolk shaun
43 Len Lock 17[/QUOTE]


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Nov 7, 2018)

1. wookie 17
2. - 21. Lincoln Quaker
22. Chrisd 12
23. Sam Black guest 6
24. Liverpoolphil. 5
25. Paddy C
26 Jobr1850 14
27 Backwoodsman
28 Badger 20
29.Anotherdouble. 11
30 Top of the flop.
31. The Autumn Wind 5
32. Swingalot 9
33. mikejohnchapman 5
34. Paperboy 18
35. Rosecott 17
36 hooker 18
37. 94Tegsi 17
38. samblack 12
39. BIM 6
40 diablo 16
41 fraser82 9
42 norfolk shaun
43 Len Lock 17[/QUOTE]


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 9, 2018)

1. wookie 17
2. - 21. Lincoln Quaker
22. Chrisd 12
23. Sam Black guest 6
24. Liverpoolphil. 5
25. Paddy C
26 Jobr1850 14
*27 Backwoodsman 19 *
28 Badger 20
29.Anotherdouble. 11
30 Top of the flop.
31. The Autumn Wind 5
32. Swingalot 9
33. mikejohnchapman 5
34. Paperboy 18
35. Rosecott 17
36 hooker 18
37. 94Tegsi 17
38. samblack 12
39. BIM 6
40 diablo 16
41 fraser82 9
42 norfolk shaun
43 Len Lock 17


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 11, 2018)

1. wookie 17
2. - 21. Lincoln Quaker
22. Chrisd 12
23. Sam Black guest 6
24. Liverpoolphil. 5
25. Paddy C
26 Jobr1850 14
*27 Backwoodsman 19 *
28 Badger 20
29.Anotherdouble. 11
30 Top of the flop.
31. The Autumn Wind 5
32. Swingalot 9
33. mikejohnchapman 5
34. Paperboy 18
35. Rosecott 17
36 hooker 18
37. 94Tegsi 17
38. samblack 12
39. BIM 6
40 diablo 16
41 fraser82 9
42 norfolk shaun 11
43 Len Lock 17


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Nov 11, 2018)

NorfolkShaun said:



			1. wookie 17
2. - 21. Lincoln Quaker
22. Chrisd 12
23. Sam Black guest 6
24. Liverpoolphil. 5
25. Paddy C
26 Jobr1850 14
*27 Backwoodsman 19 *
28 Badger 20
29.Anotherdouble. 11
30 Top of the flop. 13
31. The Autumn Wind 5
32. Swingalot 9
33. mikejohnchapman 5
34. Paperboy 18
35. Rosecott 17
36 hooker 18
37. 94Tegsi 17
38. samblack 12
39. BIM 6
40 diablo 16
41 fraser82 9
42 norfolk shaun 11
43 Len Lock 17
		
Click to expand...


----------



## paddyc (Nov 12, 2018)

1. wookie 17
 2. - 21. Lincoln Quaker
 22. Chrisd 12
 23. Sam Black guest 6
 24. Liverpoolphil. 5
 25. Paddy C 15
 26 Jobr1850 14
*27 Backwoodsman 19 *
 28 Badger 20
 29.Anotherdouble. 11
 30 Top of the flop. 13
 31. The Autumn Wind 5
 32. Swingalot 9
 33. mikejohnchapman 5
 34. Paperboy 18
 35. Rosecott 17
 36 hooker 18
 37. 94Tegsi 17
 38. samblack 12
 39. BIM 6
 40 diablo 16
 41 fraser82 9
 42 norfolk shaun 11
 43 Len Lock 17


----------



## Captainron (Nov 12, 2018)

Itâ€™s nearly time for the Kent Forum gathering. Three top class courses which have all hosted the Open Championship await us.  We have decided to put all the administration on one thread to keep it central and easy to manage.
Competition wise we wonâ€™t be holding a cumulative for the three days as not everyone is playing all three rounds.

We will simply have a FULL HANDICAP STABLEFORD competition for each day which will set you back Â£5 per day at Princes and Royal Cinque Ports.  Please ensure you have paid this in cash to me before you have a shocker and decide it wasnâ€™t worthwhile.  The Â£5 for Royal St Georges was included in your Â£120 payment. We will also have some nearest the pin prizes on each day.  Would the last groups, please bring in the nearest the pin markers.

The light can be a bit sketchy at this time of year and I would urge folk to try and keep the pace of play flowing especially at Princes where we are teeing off mid-morning. *Please pick up should you not be able to score on a hole.*

On completion of your round, please ensure this is completed and signed correctly and handed to either Glyn or myself.

*Princes https://www.princesgolfclub.co.uk/*
First tee is booked from 10h30 and we are off in 8-minute intervals.
There will be a 1 course meal following the golf. This is available on a rolling basis so you can finish your round and eat straight away.
Dress code at Princes is fairly relaxed. You can wear jeans but no golf shoes or trainers are allowed. 
I believe that most people will be looking to descend on Deal for a few drinks and a curry in the evening and the plan is to gather in a local den of iniquity called the Kings Head for a few scoops and then head for the curry house later.

*Royal Cinque Ports https://www.royalcinqueports.com/*
First tee is booked from 08h40 and we are off in 10-minute intervals.
A 2 course Carvery will follow the round. This will be served in the dining room
Dress Code for the meal is *JACKET AND TIE*. No jeans, golf shoes or trainers are allowed. Shower facilities are available for those who require them.

*Royal St Georges https://www.royalstgeorges.com/*
First tee is booked from 08h00 and we are off in 10 minute intervals.
There will be a bacon bap before we go out and a meal following the round which will be served in the dining room.
Dress Code for the meal is *JACKET AND TIE*. No jeans, golf shoes or trainers are allowed. Shower facilities are available for those who require them.
Mobile Phones are not permitted anywhere on the course or clubhouse and can only be used in the car park.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## 94tegsi (Nov 15, 2018)

1. wookie 17
2. - 21. Lincoln Quaker
22. Chrisd 12
23. Sam Black guest 6
24. Liverpoolphil. 5
25. Paddy C 15
26 Jobr1850 14
27 Backwoodsman 19 
28 Badger 20
29.Anotherdouble. 11
30 Top of the flop. 13
31. The Autumn Wind 5
32. Swingalot 9
33. mikejohnchapman 5
34. Paperboy 18
35. Rosecott 17
36 hooker 18
37. 94Tegsi 16
38. samblack 12
39. BIM 6
40 diablo 16
41 fraser82 9
42 norfolk shaun 11
43 Len Lock 17


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 16, 2018)

1. wookie 17
2.Lincoln Quaker 11
3. Captainron 13
4. Arthur 12
5. Fraz 14
6. Stevie D 12 
7. Minesy 5
8. Lee M 7
9. Dan Mc 1
10. Trev 5
11. Elks 17
12. Tim J 10
13 Callum M 7
14 Motty 6
15 Whatto 7
16 Spenny 8
17. Andy O 6
18. Matt V 22
19. Terry M 7
20. Coups +3
21. Callum L 17
22. Chrisd 12
23. Sam Black guest 6
24. Liverpoolphil. 5
25. Paddy C 15
26 Jobr1850 14
27 Backwoodsman 19
28 Badger 20
29.Anotherdouble. 11
30 Top of the flop. 13
31. The Autumn Wind 5
32. Swingalot 9
33. mikejohnchapman 5
34. Paperboy 18
35. Rosecott 17
36 hooker 18
37. 94Tegsi 16
38. samblack 12
39. BIM 6
40 diablo 16
41 fraser82 9
42 norfolk shaun 11
43 Len Lock 17


----------

